# feeling sick..



## JuandSteve (Sep 1, 2009)

hello im new here..and need some advice..i just had my ET last 17th of september,and its my day one of 2WW,im feeling sick last night,and this morning also as well,and my taste is bitter,really strange,and its like im craving for salty and tasty food,i think its the medicine ,or is it a early sign of pregnancy ?im confused..please help me guys..thanks...     



goodluck to all the ladies on 2ww ! 


Ju


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there & welcome 

hun, it really is way way too early to be getting any pregnancy symptoms, sorry  If you had EC on 14 September and ET on 17 September then you're only 1dp3dt (1 day past a 3 day transfer)..so your embies are only 4 days old.

Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when it's 6 days old...and it can take up until it's around 12 days old. Only once implantation is well underway will the embies release enough HCG hormone to cause the symptoms when pregnant....have a look at this website (it will help you visualise them growing and dividing, ready to implant) 

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

All the drugs you've had through treatment can cause all manner of side effects....the HCG trigger injection you had just before EC is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryos so it can cause pregnancy like symptoms like those you describe....it can also stay in your body for up to 14 days so avoid testing early as it may result in a false positive.

Also, the progesterone support you're prescribed through 2ww (like Cyclogest or whatever you're on) can also cause pregnancy like symptoms...here's just a few of the side effects of progesterone...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

I can totally appreciate how hard it is, I've been through enough treatment 2ww myself and it's a real killer.....but try to find things to keep yourself occupied and your mind from over analysing everything because it really is far too early to know what's happening and your embies wouldn't be quite at the stage of implanting yet.

When's your OTD (official test day)

Stay positive and lots of luck  
Natasha x

*PS*...just noticed from another of your posts that you had 26 eggs collected & you've had shortness of breath....make sure you drink plenty of fluids, especially water (around 2 litres of water a day) and keep your protein levels up (milk/dairy/fish/chicken etc)...this helps prevent OHSS and also helps flush the empty follicles clear as they will keep filling with fluid after EC...and also flushes the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated  ....if you begin to feel ill or the sickness gets worse (eg you start throwing up) then do phone your clinic.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ju,

hope you are feeling better?

I agree that it's too ealry for any pregnancy symptoms but just wanted to say hi and wish you well for your otd.

   

Nicola x


----------



## JuandSteve (Sep 1, 2009)

hello girlies thanks for the advise..my test date is on the 30th of september..its my day 4 today of waiting..i dont know when the embryo implant ..?i had ET last thursday...do you guys have any idea?i feel a lot better now just a bit bloated again..and i eating crazy !im always hungry all the time !i fancy noodles now..i want like very tasty food...its so horrible this 2WW because you dont know what's going to happen at the end..i really hope this first IVF will works..fingerscrossed...     



JU


----------



## JuandSteve (Sep 1, 2009)

hi natasha,
  i really appreciated your advise...it really make me feel better and not to think too much..you advise really helps..about the OHSS,i think i dont get that(thank God)like the nurse and you said that drink loads of fluid..i think it really helps because im a lot better now and my tummy gone down a bit,before im really really bloated and look like a pregnant woman.. yeh i had shortness of breath before but that was because of buserelin injection that gave me bad side effect...thanks again for you advise...takecare..x


Ju


----------

